# Windows Error sound when Restarting or Shuting Down



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello!

I'm on Windows 10 Home x64 (clean install, not upgraded) and when I shut down my computer for the night the normal Windows 10 error sound plays once somewhere in the background. Nothing bad happens, no crashes, lockups etcetera. Windows shuts down like normal. I'm now just trying to figure out why I get this error sound. I have tried to have a look at the Windows sound scheme and nothing out of the ordinary in there, I also inspected the Windows Event Logger and nothing unusual there neither other than regular warnings and errors one get on a daily basis. Other than that I don't have that many applications running in the background except for my Adobe Update Service, Avast, CCleaner, Java, Malwarebytes, Steam, system drivers, Windows services and Samsung Magician. Also a desktop icon organizer named Stardock Fences.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be a program that is causing a closing error, like Fences. This will show if it doesn't have time to save or the program crashes.

What did you recently install when this happened?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is your Windows Shut Down sound the Error sound too? 
Go to Search and type *Sounds*, choose *Change System Sounds*, Click *Exit Windows*. then *Test*, try *Critical Stop* are they the same sound?


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Is your Windows Shut Down sound the Error sound too?
> Go to Search and type *Sounds*, choose *Change System Sounds*, Click *Exit Windows*. then *Test*, try *Critical Stop* are they the same sound?


Can't find anything by the name Exit Windows in the settings for sounds.


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It may be a program that is causing a closing error, like Fences. This will show if it doesn't have time to save or the program crashes.
> 
> What did you recently install when this happened?


Last time I installed new software was months ago when I didn't have this critical stop sound play when shutting off, it just started occuring at random just recently. I have only installed various games and Windows Updates.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sound Scheme choose *Windows Default*. At the bottom of the list, make sure_ Play Windows Startup Sound_ is checked, then take the Drop Down Arrow Just to the Left of the *Test* button, choose _Windows Startup_ and _Windows Shutdown_. Press the *Test *Button to hear the sound


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Sound Scheme choose *Windows Default*. At the bottom of the list, make sure_ Play Windows Startup Sound_ is checked, then take the Drop Down Arrow Just to the Left of the *Test* button, choose _Windows Startup_ and _Windows Shutdown_. Press the *Test *Button to hear the sound


Well, if I just test the Windows Startup sound on any of the options it don't give me the Critical Stop sound, but a small 'click' sound. Is that supposed to be the Windows 10 startup sound? :/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That is the default sound but you can change it to whatever you want it to be by using the Browse button. Or choose a different Sound Theme.


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> That is the default sound but you can change it to whatever you want it to be by using the Browse button. Or choose a different Sound Theme.


I see, well I'm still having the critical stop sound play whenever I shut down Windows. And like I said this only occured just now, not installed any new software at all other that Windows Updates.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you plug anything new into the machine? What changes have been made recently?


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you plug anything new into the machine? What changes have been made recently?


No, no changes at all in the terms of hardware. The last addition I made to my computer was an SSD, but that was months ago and I didn't have this problem back then anyway. And for software nothing really.

However, just now I tried to quit each autostart application and restart until Stardock Fences and Steam was the only applications giving this error sound when shutting down. For the past couple of days the sound was completely gone after uninstalling Fences, and quitting Steam before shutting down. However, now today the sound returned again. Seems to be random.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look at running processes before shutting down. What do you see?


----------

